# Will he START to shed? 5 months! (pic)



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

Just wondering if hes going to start shedding heavily. Coincidentally some of my old Marines got GSD's around the same time.. they range from 4-6 months and all say that their pups already shed quite a bit. I dont seem to have this problem at all. I do have a roomba that does take care of most of it whats on the ground but aside from that I hardly even get any hair on me when I hold him. And its an effort to get anything out with the undercoat rake and slicker. I also use a high velocity dryer once a week, but never notice HAIR flying out. Just a bunch of dirt and dust. Right now I've got him on Kirkland's Nature's Domain (breeder had him on it and he seems to be doing well on it, also seems to be rated well for the price), fish oil twice a day, and a NuVet supplement.

I know my friends dont have their pups on fishoils and I think a lesser quality food (like IAMS and whatnot). Is it just too early for my pup to be shedding heavily? Or do you think he's not going to get that much worse than now? (other than blowing coats). Just wondering. Mainly because I tell them König hardly sheds and that it could be the fish oils... Haha what do you guys think?

Here are some of the more recent photos of him (sorry, dont show the coat the best)







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Handsome boy! My experience is that you don't actually see the fur, it sticks to the carpet. Constant brushing can help keep it under control. 
Our Rainbow vacume became useless with our GSD, it couldn't pick up the fur.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

High quality diets reduce shedding to some extent. I don't think teen/young adult GSD blow coat, wait a year or two for that lovely experience. Neither of mine do the "lose 20 pounds of fur" at a time thing. I feed mostly raw and brush them pretty regularly(2 times a week?). I still get dust bunnies if I don't vacuum often, they shed all the time.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Feed raw and supplement with Feedsentials , and you will not see much shedding at all.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Our pup is 5 months as well and I haven't noticed a ton of excess shedding either. I don't even brush we much as I should either. Maybe as others have said, it might be coming in the future. Now my cat on the other hand...


----------

